# deep diving



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

honestly. how many people actually dive deep. I am calling deep over 130 ft. I really think that my dive trips have went down for the shear fact that my other dive buddies go deeper than I like to now, some to 300ft on a 120. I myself dive recreationally and love to shoot stuff, but if I don't, I am not bummed over it. I know that the friends of mine usually shoot bigger and more fish in deeper waters also. I am not dead against it, I just like coming home every night in one piece. this poll is just for me to see what others do.


----------



## bama6977 (May 5, 2013)

Probably need another catagory: Less than 130 100% of the time: :no: that be me


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a breakdown by percentage of my dives:

50%: < 130'
40%: 131-200'
10%: > 200'

I get in 100-200 dives per year.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

almost all of mine are over 130


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Im almost always 100-120 when I'm shooting.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I prefer to stay at 120 or less. 
But I have, do, and will dive beyond 130 on rare occasion.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

countryjwh said:


> honestly. how many people actually dive deep. I am calling deep over 130 ft. I really think that my dive trips have went down for the shear fact that my other dive buddies go deeper than I like to now, some to 300ft on a 120. I myself dive recreationally and love to shoot stuff, but if I don't, I am not bummed over it. I know that the friends of mine usually shoot bigger and more fish in deeper waters also. I am not dead against it, I just like coming home every night in one piece. this poll is just for me to see what others do.


I'd consider 120 to be the line, and without a lot of training....you really shouldn't go beyond that.
300' on air....is reckless. 
I know guys do it ....Hell Divers for example. Many get away with it....but not everyone gets away with it forever.
Air is toxic beyond 220' ......and the narcosis is pretty bad as well. Anyone that says they don't get narced.... Is lying or needs to face the reality that they don't have a good grasp on what is happening to their bodies and minds at that depth.
I'm trained and certified to dive to 330' on hypoxic trimix. I occasionally dive to those depths....but not without a lot of redundant safety precautions, and a gas mix that is non toxic at that depth....AND reduces the narcosis to a responsible level.
A deep diver is always walking a razors edge....seconds away from death. He may never have a problem...but why do it without a backup plan or using risky methods? It's just not worth it to me to end up maimed or dead.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Firefish makes a SOLID point. 

Don't do things that you are not trained to do. 

I stick between 100'-175'. I know when I'm narced. I can feel it hit me. And I adjust my strategy (spearfishing) to compensate. 

70% of my dives are solo. I follow 3 major rules that have (to date) always brought me home. 
Pay attention to what's going on. 
Don't take risky shots (fish too big to handle, in bad areas)
DO NOT PENETRATE WRECKS OR REEFS!!!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Been 132' and there are big enough fish there for me. Would be cool to see it but I'll just have watch everyone else's video's. :thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

80-130' is my happy place.
I've been 150 but, I'd like to go deeper when I afford the training and a CCR.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All I can say is it looks the same in shallow waters less than 100' And if you keep Diving over that depth you will pay the price for it later in life. Ask any Saturation or older Diver that's done it a lot. That's if you make it without getting bent or killed. Yes deeper water has many more fish because not many divers have been there. I have done it all and have the bad knees and joints to prove it 285 on air and 320 on He 02 while in the Navy. Made many here in Pensacola to over 140. Been bent at least twice. Still dive at 70 have over 9000 logged dives. Stick to shallower waters for sport diving. I know things have advanced since I started Diving in 1953 but the way the body handles it hasen't and I doubt it ever will.


----------

